# Langostino with with shrimp over angel hair pasta.



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2020)

Tonight's dinner was Langostino with shrimp over angel hair pasta. 
½ pound Angel Hair pasta
4 tablespoons olive oil
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
4 garlic cloves, minced
½ cup Chardonnay
Juice of 1 lime, freshly squeezed
1 pound cooked langostino tails, thawed.
1/2 pound med. shrimp
½ teaspoon red pepper flakes
Salt and pepper to taste
⅓ cup fresh parsley leaves, chopped
Instructions
Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain and set aside*.
Heat oil and butter in a large skillet over medium heat until butter is melted. Add the garlic and cook until fragrant, 1 minute.
Stir in Chardonnay and the lime juice and continue cooking until reduced by about half.
 Add the langostino tails and shrimp and cook until heated thru. Be careful not to overcook.
Turn off the heat and stir in the red pepper flakes. Salt and pepper to taste. Stir in the parsley.
Add the drained pasta and toss to coat. 
Serve with a crusty bread.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 6, 2020)

That looks awesome, love pasta anything.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 6, 2020)

looks delicous ,


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 6, 2020)

Absolutely love it, what's not to like, and I do "LIke" it in a big way Steve! That screams Italian, and while I'm half Irish, my other half, and the influence to most of my cooking, comes from The Boot. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 6, 2020)

That’s awesome!! Haven’t had langostinos in a long time. Gonna have to change that.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks great Steve. . .Makes me want to make my Seafood Diablo!

Like,

John


----------



## xray (Mar 6, 2020)

Steve that looks absolutely outstanding! Haven’t had langastino lobster in forever.

Good to see that bread for mopping up all those juices.

Like!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 6, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> That looks awesome, love pasta anything.


Thank you!



smokerjim said:


> looks delicous ,


Thanks Jim! It was a great meal.



sawhorseray said:


> Absolutely love it, what's not to like, and I do "LIke" it in a big way Steve! That screams Italian, and while I'm half Irish, my other half, and the influence to most of my cooking, comes from The Boot. RAY


Thanks Ray! 



jcam222 said:


> That’s awesome!! Haven’t had langostinos in a long time. Gonna have to change that.


Thanks! They're ugly little things. But they are tasty!



BandCollector said:


> Looks great Steve. . .Makes me want to make my Seafood Diablo!
> 
> Like,
> 
> John



Thanks John! Now that you mention it. I haven't had Seafood Diablo in a few years now.


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 6, 2020)

Dang that looks good Steve. I could really go for a plate of that.


----------



## gary s (Mar 6, 2020)

Hit a Home Run There,   Looks Fantastic

Gary


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 6, 2020)

Another home run Steve.  Looks awesome.

Dave


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 6, 2020)

Very delicious! Nice cook. Dang, I need some baby lobster now.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Dang that looks good Steve. I could really go for a plate of that.


Thank you!



gary s said:


> Hit a Home Run There,   Looks Fantastic
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Another home run Steve.  Looks awesome.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Davde!



SmokinEdge said:


> Very delicious! Nice cook. Dang, I need some baby lobster now.


Thank you!


----------

